# Made a A2 chuck fit my L1 spindle on my Hendey



## wired (Jun 18, 2022)

$500 for a new Bison 10" on ebay? Who cares if it doesnt fit. Make it fit.


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 18, 2022)

I just got a 10” 4 jaw Bison on eBay, man, these are nice chucks!   Mine was A2, bolted right up to the Takisawa, $595 plus shipping.   I frequently seem to outsmart myself…I offered $475 on your chuck, listed at $500.  Seller turned it down, then my friend got it for the asking price.   Thus, I got my 4jaw for only $100 more than if I had not tried to save $25.


----------



## wired (Jun 18, 2022)

Mine was actually supposed to be an A1. Seller sent me the wrong chuck. Doesnt matter for what I'm doing as I just mated it to an L1 back plate. This is what I was supposed to get..To be honest its easier to do this one because of the wider bolt pattern . Kinda still feel screwed though


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 18, 2022)

Oh duh...mine is indeed an A1, looks about like yours.   Seems like a very high quality chuck.


----------



## machPete99 (Jun 19, 2022)

Good show!
I did something similar a while back, made an 8" A1 4 jaw fit the L00 spindle on my Clausing, by customizing an L00 backplate to fit. There are not many good chucks for Lxx spindles so this is often a necessity. I also did one to hold an ER32 collet chuck which is useful.


----------

